# dongal



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

hi well we finally got to spain and want to use skype to call home i have got a t mobile dongal but i think that the speed is to slow any help out there


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lots of bars here have free wifi, maybe in your area it is the same? buy a drink and skype away


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Lots of bars here have free wifi, maybe in your area it is the same? buy a drink and skype away


yep understand what you say but i would like skype away in the comfort of my arm chair


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I had a dongle in May whilst on holiday, but on becoming a permanent res. here we got wifi with telefonica, it is no better,some days slighlty better than others for Skype, but a lot of the time it breaks up, just lousy bandwidth her I think.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> I had a dongle in May whilst on holiday, but on becoming a permanent res. here we got wifi with telefonica, it is no better,some days slighlty better than others for Skype, but a lot of the time it breaks up, just lousy bandwidth her I think.


do you not have ADSL from movistar?? (was Telefonica until the beginning of the year)

you're in Jávea, aren't you?

we have their ADSL & are contracted for 6mb but regularly get more

[URL="[/URL]

it can vary though - we recently moved just a few hundred metres from the next street & there we struggled to get 5mb most of the time


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

6.95 mb down .98 mb up

Got this today during a massive storm. This is what I call real rain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> 6.95 mb down .98 mb up
> 
> Got this today during a massive storm. This is what I call real rain


that's pretty good 


it's raining here, too - but not what I call 'real rain'!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The temperature has plunged to 16C haha, what we would have called a warm summer's day back in Blighty. So, the parents are having a birthday today and are turning up for a meaql. Believe it or not they are even older than me so I thought, get the gas heater out with the new gas cylinder and what do I find? No regulator or hose. They were there in March, last time we used it. So now I have to go out in this storm to buy a new one. But the internet speed is holding up even though the satellite keeps going down..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> The temperature has plunged to 16C haha, what we would have called a warm summer's day back in Blighty. So, the parents are having a birthday today and are turning up for a meaql. Believe it or not they are even older than me so I thought, get the gas heater out with the new gas cylinder and what do I find? No regulator or hose. They were there in March, last time we used it. So now I have to go out in this storm to buy a new one. But the internet speed is holding up even though the satellite keeps going down..


it has dropped to 13º here!!!


still no major rain - but looking at the satellite it is on its way!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well it seems we are gong back to sunshine for the next four or five days but temps are a bit lower than average at around 19 -22. Oh dear........................


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

We had movistar adsl in our old house, but could only get the 3MB service, and didn't get nearly that! We were just too far from the station apparently. Now we have a cable service from another supplier which is only 2MB but we get the whole 2MB so it is much much better than the previous service with movistar and cheaper. I use skype and it works just fine, although I'm considering getting a skype phone to connect into my router to get even better sound quality, and of course, allows skype to be running when the computer is off. Anyone got one they would recommend?


----------

